# Stopped chewing his own tail



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Months ago when I took Pompadour to groom my handler told me the hair on his tail looked poor it wasn't possible to even make the pompom, I noticed that before but I thought it was 'cause the adult coat change.

But then I found his red hairs in his poop, he has some SA when I go outside so I wondered if he was chewing his own tail when he was left alone  even if we never leave him for a long time.

So I saw in a magazine how to wrap the hair on the tail of a maltese so I tried that and leaving a kong, now the hair is a lot better. :angel:

Before










The tail wrap










A couple of months later doing the wrap on tail.











Tail now


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think my dogs would have chewed that wrap off in an instant. But it seems to be working for you. Great to see hair growing on the tail.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great improvement on tail hair. I can't believe he did not chew that wrap off. What a handsome boy.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, back then I was worried about him chewing the wrap :ahhhhh: , thankfully he didn't . :angel:

Now his tail starts to look like a pompom, my sister told me it looked like a cotton swab when he was chewing all his hair off.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

His tail looks SO much better! Funny how he chewed his tail, but not the wrap. Do you still wrap it or did he get over tail chewing?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> His tail looks SO much better! Funny how he chewed his tail, but not the wrap. Do you still wrap it or did he get over tail chewing?


Thanks , yes I still do it.

I'm afraid if he sees the hair he might chew it off again :afraid:

We are working on his SA problem, so maybe in the future I will think on letting it loose.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Sapphire: 
I had the same problem with Merlin when he first arrived (he's from NY and is now in northern VA). He pulled out all of his tail pom hair. I didn't even think about wrapping it. He seems to be adjusting to the local climate and flora/fauna and has stopped chewing so that's a relief! 

Merlin with "Q-tip" tail (I love that expression! LOL):


Merlin 7-2011 A by RowanGreene, on Flickr


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Sapphire:
> I had the same problem with Merlin when he first arrived (he's from NY and is now in northern VA). He pulled out all of his tail pom hair. I didn't even think about wrapping it. He seems to be adjusting to the local climate and flora/fauna and has stopped chewing so that's a relief!
> 
> Merlin with "Q-tip" tail (I love that expression! LOL):




I see, it must have being the stress of moving to a new place.

Glad to hear he is doing better :cute: I'm going to take pics of the process of the wrap so you can choose if you want to do it until it grows back.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thank you, Sapphire! That would be very helpful. He looks silly with his little tuft of hair.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Here it is:


First step pull the hair up.










Second use bands




















place the wrap, I use paper first and then a plastic over it. (I use a little piece regular plastic bag)










When you get the wrap in place, bend it and secure it wit a band, and the wrap is done!! it must be in the upper side of the tail to prevent getting dirty from their poop.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Thank you*, Sapphire! Merlin is already giving me the evil eye. LOL That looks like an ideal solution and something he might actually leave alone. 

Pompadour looks sssoooo disgruntled in that first pic (your first post). It's as if he's thinking: "I _told _you I wanted the _red _bands!"


----------

